# 2015 Ram 3500 with Boss plow & spreader 32K obo cash



## clintw1665 (Nov 23, 2018)

Business closed. Selling truck w/plow & salt spreader.
166k miles
2015 Ram 3500 crew cab.
Plow 10 years old, garage kept.
Spreader bought 12/2019, used 2 seasons, great condition.
Truck has dent back panel (see picture) and some scratches. Inside upholstery has some stains. This is a work truck so not in perfect condition aesthetically. Back up camera connection needs tightening, otherwise in good shape.
Looking for cash sale. Closed business so no longer need large truck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Location?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Location?


I'm going to go on a limb and guess Marry land...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm going to go on a limb and guess Marry land...











Ore close by


----------



## clintw1665 (Nov 23, 2018)

Delaware


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm going to go on a limb and guess Marry land...


Ha!


----------

